# How do you cut corners?



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

A lot of us have started to cut corners to maximize profits in this sh!tty economy, what do some of you do?

Around here be do a lot of skip trowel and swirl so here's a few things I do.

When I tape angles I run them with the bazooka, roll them, then plow them with the anglebox full of topping mud immediately.
For hand textures we just Tape, roll, and plow them full. No second coat on angles.
We will tape our butts and flats, fill the flats as we wipe with an 8" knife and then box once with a 10" box over that and texture it.
We use No-Coat bead, run it through a slot box, stick it, roll it, and immediately stripe it with a six with topping mud, no need to wipe it. Then on second coat we stripe again with an 8" and if the framing is good, it looks good enough.
Hot mud and meshing all of our butts and flats in small houses so we can have them ready for texture in one-two days.
Spotting screws once with hot mud.


I know some will agree and some will say it's low quality but hey, IT PASSES. I will do quality work still if I have to, but with prices getting lower something has to give.

What tricks do you use to cut corners?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I throw a panfull of 90 minute mud (powder) in a bucket of ap to first coat the beads with an 8. Keeps the mud from shrinking so a tight skim with a 10 will finish them off. If you first coat your screws with this mix also, you can just skim em again with ap, getting them done in two coats rather than three.

I also run the corners the same way, pulling them with a 31/2 as soon as I rollem, just have to be carefull about nails that are pounded too deep, I check that on screw coat if I'm not gonna run the corner again.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been doing a lot of the same stuff that you stated since the hand textures have been the primary focus. Since I'm doing a lot of hand taped angles I'll just slide the edges as a skim so there's no chance of seeing the tape if the texture decides to shrink up. Shining screws? Noooo problem, just coat right over them.... and I 'sorta' touch up as I sling the texture:thumbsup: I was texturing a painted lid this morning (I _guess_ you could call it smooth) and instead of getting bent about all the humps and bumps just threw more texture at it:thumbup


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I got a new gig


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> I got a new gig


 Give us the skinny on it !!!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Capt, besides the very few drywall jobs in the area,I took a 40hr a week job at a private high school[make 75% of a normal year] so not that bad,and because most of us on here probably work 60 hr weeks I still do work after work!!Ive made about 6500 on jobs since feb - so I,m guessing maybe 8500 -10000 in the year--and most are paid in Benjamins.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> Capt, besides the very few drywall jobs in the area,I took a 40hr a week job at a private high school[make 75% of a normal year] so not that bad,and because most of us on here probably work 60 hr weeks I still do work after work!!Ive made about 6500 on jobs since feb - so I,m guessing maybe 8500 -10000 in the year--and most are paid in Benjamins.


 Sounds like your making it work. Love them jobs that pay "dead green presidents". Wish I could find a job, but when your an unskilled problem child,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:whistling2:

Anyway, good to hear from ya again. Stay thirsty my friend


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I know were talking drywall, but talking bout cutting corners,,,,,,

I made a bucket of plum wine yesterday,,, not haveing a "press" I loaded a mud bucket 3/4 full with plums, started em with a mud masher to get em beat down abit, then used my mud paddle to "whip" it out of em, then strained the juice out of em through a 5 gal bucket paint strainer(a new one). :jester:

worked out purty good..:yes:

LOL, I thought about using Ricks mixer and then giving a review on it, but I'm already on thin ice with him,,:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I strain my grapes with panty hose. [new ones]

The closest I've ever come to dieing was home made wine.... that's a hangover that has no mercy.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i cut corners by using quickset. then i spend twice as long trying to fix my work. yaaaaaaayyyy!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I strain my grapes with panty hose. [new ones]
> 
> The closest I've ever come to dieing was home made wine.... that's a hangover that has no mercy.


Oh dear god you brought back bad memories, worst hang over in my life was from home made Portuguese wine. And it didn't help waking up on a steel bed and having "BARS" for walls :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I know were talking drywall, but talking bout cutting corners,,,,,,
> 
> I made a bucket of plum wine yesterday,,, not haveing a "press" I loaded a mud bucket 3/4 full with plums, started em with a mud masher to get em beat down abit, then used my mud paddle to "whip" it out of em, then strained the juice out of em through a 5 gal bucket paint strainer(a new one). :jester:
> 
> ...


Classic :thumbup:
You could also turn your gooseneck upside down and use the mud pump as a glass filler upper.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh dear god you brought back bad memories, worst hang over in my life was from home made Portuguese wine. And it didn't help waking up on a steel bed and having "BARS" for walls :whistling2:


 I know what goes on in there.....So were you a giver or a taker? :shutup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I know what goes on in there.....So were you a giver or a taker? :shutup:


 Giver, My moneys on hes a giver :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

,,, AND that's why I don't drink wine,,, I make It ,,and give It away.
kiwiman You say you know what goes on in there,,,, really?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> ,,, AND that's why I don't drink wine,,, I make It ,,and give It away.
> kiwiman You say you know what goes on in there,,,, really?


Because kiwiman has done time in the pen before, it's called a sheep pen.









Question is, is he a giver or a taker :blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> ,,, AND that's why I don't drink wine,,, I make It ,,and give It away.
> kiwiman You say you know what goes on in there,,,, really?


 :blush:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Because kiwiman has done time in the pen before, it's called a sheep pen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was actually funny.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

you guys!!! it's all about give AND take. stop being so selfish.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> you guys!!! it's all about give AND take. stop being so selfish.


LOL:lol::lol:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> So Ben Dover is a Indian then


Indians are in India. At least most of them still are.

Ben came to build, and stayed for the sweet grass burning ceremonies - which smells a whole lot like pot.

Maybe that's one way to cut corners - get stoned enough that you don't see some imperfections, or don't care when you do.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> What color?


Actually, I was just trying to be funny...corners are where inside angles come together and I don't cut them, I pick them. 

(straight cut snips for me, Malco M2000)


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

red snips wiss. Better if cutting bullnose IMO. where did u get those ?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> red snips wiss. Better if cutting bullnose IMO. where did u get those ?


MacArthur roofing supply here in Missoula. I actually like the Stanley Fat Max snips for bullnose (straight), they have a nice short nose and are surprisingly nice snips. In fact, I used only the Fat Max until I saw a tinbanger with these fancy snips and I just had to get some....they work well for cutting heavier gauge stuff:thumbsup: (heavier than cornerbead anyway)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's a little job we did last week, I called it Satan's dungeon

3 other tapers refused to do it, I should of posted pics before I pre-filled, it don't look so bad after the pre-fill, Almost all the screws stuck out and the rock was full of gaps and very un-even. The Insurance contractor's flunkies did the drywall (not our rockers). the 1st day I had a ball-peen hammer in one hand, and the 6" advance taping knife in the other. It was around 4,500 sq ft (just a guess)

But here's why I posted in this thread, there was fire taping to do, fire doors to work around, lots of B.S. (should of posted more pics, but....) and they had a big push on. I said by the hour, and right away the GC is we just want it done, please get it done fast, I agreed, and specified many times , don't be calling me back blah blah blah, But it was a air conditioned building, so I was willing to do it.

So we 2 coated the bead, no polish on the 3 ways, only 12" the butts (no hand skim) and normally we hand skim out the ceilings when painted (i have my reasons) and did not do that, we sanded with 120 grit, (not 180) and basically cheated where ever we could. When I went there Monday at 12 noon to finish the stairwell , the painter had the majority already painted, said it didn't look too bad, but to be honest I could see things.....

So here's the Question, why is it the hour work jobs, they let things fly/pass, but on the piece work jobs, you would think God was moving into the place, everything has to be perfect. And I know some of you hour guys will say you half to do perfect work, but I'm 99% P/W. and when I do get hour work, you always get the " that's good enough" attitude .

And my last point, here I sit doing my invoice for the job, and for the amount of sq ft we had, and the hours I got in front of me, I know the DWC is going to say "that's too many hour, I'm going to make nothing !!" and I know the GC is doing the whole job as T&M:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's alot of pre fill. grid marks rock? even worse.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I hate them jobs 2buck, cause ya got to pull everything you know from the years you been doing it,, and in the end,, they are gonna say,,,,,,,THAT MUCH?????,,,,,

Kinda stains credulity


----------

